# Ah supply website?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

From what I remember, they shut down the site a few years back.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

peyton said:


> Has anyone done business with ah supply lately? I'm wanting to pick up a t5ho kit but the website still says under construction and other than a email (to be contacted once the site is up again) there is no contact info.


Hi peyton,

I talked to Kim last November, very shortly before the website was closed. He said he had sold the business but there has been no additional news. It is a shame to see it go, it was a great resource for the hobby and the MIRO 4 reflectors that he sold were awesome!


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Well that's depressing. I've been out of the hobby for a while and I was going to build a new light with their fixtures. I had two old ah supply 55w pc fixtures for years and they were awesome.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Payton,

I just got an e-mail ad from Marine Depot, here is a link to a T5 Retrofit Kit with moonlight LED's, electronic ballast, moisture-proof sockets, and German reflectors - 48" (2X54 watt) for $161.46 w/free shipping.


----------

